# Good uses of Barclaycard Freedom credit



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

I have £140 in Barclaycard Freedom credit from booking a holiday with Hayes and Jarvis.

I saw this as a win as they were there/thereabouts on price with this as a bonus.

Now I'm struggling to find anywhere good to 'enjoy' this credit.

Has anyone got any tips, or indeed know of a place to use this towards detailing kit?

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I will keep a key eye on this thread, I only have £20 odd quid, but as yet no where to spend that I'm interested in, was better when the moies went to nectar points.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I use my Barclaycard for just about every purchase and have a grand total of £1.59.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I checked with Polished Bliss and they don't...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> I use my Barclaycard for just about every purchase and have a grand total of £1.59.


It is only certain retailers that count towards the 'points' Shell is one place :thumb:


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

I use my card at shell and I have around £40 odd in reward money but don't know where to spend it either.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Might resort to using it for 'anything' I can get then flog it on eBay!!


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

MBK said:


> I use my card at shell and I have around £40 odd in reward money but don't know where to spend it either.


In the same boat, total waste of time.

If only Shell were on the Nectar scheme instead of BP, id be rich (in Nectar points) beyond my wildest dreams


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Xploit said:


> In the same boat, total waste of time.
> 
> If only Shell were on the Nectar scheme instead of BP, id be rich (in Nectar points) beyond my wildest dreams


But Shell have their own reward card 

I've got both a Nectar and Shell card but Shell is out of my way and much easier and quicker to accumulate Nectar points.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had a V-power card since 2008 I think and havn't seen any rewards despite piling thousands through Shell forecourts


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just had this email from Barclaycard:

"Dear Mr Ns1980

We're delighted to tell you that we're making some exciting changes to Barclaycard Freedom, our award winning rewards programme.

Since its launch, millions of our customers have been rewarded with Freedom Reward Money when they have spent at thousands of retailers across the UK. They have also received valuable ongoing offers from participating brands within the programme.

We've been thinking about how we can bring you the best of both worlds of Barclaycard Freedom. Later this year we will be launching new programmes which will provide tailored and valuable offers from thousands of merchants, allow customers to earn rewards on all spend, both home and abroad, and have easy options to redeem.

Before we can launch our new programmes, we need to make some changes that will impact how you earn and redeem Freedom Reward Money today.

As we move forward with these programmes you will no longer be able to earn Reward Money after 21 June 2012 and you will have until 26 July 2012 to redeem any you've saved up.

Currently, you have £140.49 worth of Reward Money. This includes all Reward Money balances on any authorised user cards you may have on your account.

*If you don't redeem your Reward Money by 26 July, don't worry - we'll credit the outstanding balance to your Barclaycard by the end of September 2012. This means you won't lose out on the value of the Reward Money you will have earned.*

If you have any questions please see here for further information, which should hopefully answer them.

We're really looking forward to being able to share all the details of our two new offerings in the coming months. The changes we are making are part of our ongoing commitment to making our customers' relationship with Barclaycard even more valuable and rewarding."

So I'm quite happy.....


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

/win.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Xploit said:


> I've had a V-power card since 2008 I think and havn't seen any rewards despite piling thousands through Shell forecourts


You sure they have your address right. I don't use a lot of fuel - tank ever 3 weeks or so but every few months I still get a voucher for £2.50 off fuel.

I think the iPhone app tells you how much you have collected.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Xploit said:


> I've had a V-power card since 2008 I think and havn't seen any rewards despite piling thousands through Shell forecourts


There must be something wrong as your car must manage what 15 MPG, at best?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Shell V power reward is pitiful 

1 pence for every litre

50 litres of V power = 50p 

I'm not going to bother selling my soul as they use your personal details for marketing


----------

